# MES with Broiler



## mama's smoke (Oct 1, 2019)

I just purchased the MES with bluetooth and broiler.  Seemed like a good idea at the time.  Does anyone have experience with this smoker?  Seems like a it would work for chicken leg quarters, ribs and a few other things I finish on the grill.


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 1, 2019)

Never heard of this


----------



## mama's smoke (Oct 1, 2019)

*Masterbuilt MB20073519 MES 130P Bluetooth Digital Electric Smoker. *
*Purchased from Amazon. *


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 1, 2019)

I have never seen a broil on a MES.


----------



## mama's smoke (Oct 1, 2019)

Has a separate element in the top with an additional vent.


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 1, 2019)

@Bearcarver   Will know.  Wait for his reply tomorrow.


----------



## pigbark (Oct 1, 2019)

i had one similar that just stopped working after 8 yrs of use.its now my cold smoke box. youll like it, they cook good.. really stable temps.. set it and forget it .. a AMPS is a perfect mate for it ...


----------



## mama's smoke (Oct 1, 2019)

Thanks. I've had 2 MES over the past 15+ years. Never had one with a broiler element.


----------



## Flashpoint (Oct 1, 2019)

that's the same one I was looking at before the 430s price drop. now im re-evaluating


----------



## mama's smoke (Oct 1, 2019)

Smoking chicken leg quarters this weekend. Will post the results.


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 1, 2019)

Yes , let us know . Guys have been asking about it , so if you can give some advice that would be great . 
These are new units just coming out . First ones with a top element .


----------



## dr k (Oct 1, 2019)

Lowes has the Mes 30 top element dual exhaust. Then, MB has the double exhaust, as well, spit/top element/independent chunk/chip burner box for the 30 or 40 at a ridiculous price.  MB has a Rec Tec/Traeger style horizontal pellet feed at Sam's for $300.  Wow, a lot of stuff that accelerated quickly from the std gen 1, 2 and 2.5.  I am happy that I have two MES 20070311 total stainless steel and plastic trim, no paint Gen 1 40s.  Even if if its not 304 ss, I am happy with the box, door and results and have a back up element.


----------



## bradger (Oct 2, 2019)

looks like an updated version of mine. from the reviews i read its not as good.


----------



## mama's smoke (Oct 2, 2019)

What model do you have and how do you use the broiler element?  I only paid $248.00 (free shipping) so we'll see.


----------



## ol curt (Jan 27, 2020)

dr k said:


> Lowes has the Mes 30 top element dual exhaust. Then, MB has the double exhaust, as well, spit/top element/independent chunk/chip burner box for the 30 or 40 at a ridiculous price.  MB has a Rec Tec/Traeger style horizontal pellet feed at Sam's for $300.  Wow, a lot of stuff that accelerated quickly from the std gen 1, 2 and 2.5.  I am happy that I have two MES 20070311 total stainless steel and plastic trim, no paint Gen 1 40s.  Even if if its not 304 ss, I am happy with the box, door and results and have a back up element.


By MB you mean Masterbuilt?


----------



## dr k (Jan 27, 2020)

ol curt said:


> By MB you mean Masterbuilt?


Yes.


----------



## ol curt (Jan 28, 2020)

Has anyone used the MB430 or 440? It appears they moved the main element to the middle and added a smaller element that allows wood chunks to be burned and ability to vary smoke amount.


----------



## dr k (Jan 28, 2020)

ol curt said:


> Has anyone used the MB430 or 440? It appears they moved the main element to the middle and added a smaller element that allows wood chunks to be burned and ability to vary smoke amount.


I haven't used it but a Mes tester on FB mentioned that the first setting on the independent chip/chunk burner is for chips and settings 2-5 are for chunks. His 440 burner caught on fire his first smoke I believe with chips. MB had a good thing going with the Gen1 and 2.5 and then got ahead of themselves with hybrid models that look like the Gen 1 outside and 2.5 inside etc., then the bluetooth range is unacceptable and different shapes of BT smoker windows and then bought out Smoke Hollow and maybe another Co. And then the lowe's Mes 30 dual top exhaust with broiler element and now the 430 and 440 like the Lowe's but with independent chip/chunk burner with optional broiler element and rotisserie. They have a pellet pooper smoker at Sam's that leaks smoke like a sieve and the charcoal 560 elec fan powered gravity feed but haven't perfected anything and make the consumer repair brand new smokers out of the box to the point you can't get a reply from them sometimes for weeks. Their mission now lacks integrity. If you can get a used Gen 2.5 and do the rewire for a PID controller you've got a better oven than the one in your kitchen up to 275°. You can unplug the PID and sensor and bring in the controller when not using it, out of the elements and humidity. All you need from MB is an insulated Mes  box, door and element. Get an Amnps pellet tray with or without the mailbox mod. MB has the poor bastards on a Mes FB page buying new smokers everyother year because they are  considered dead and the people are actually doing what MB commands, whereby here on SMF members are getting Mes owners to stop buying unperfected crap from MB by bypassing the OEM electronics. I see a lot of  used Mes smokers on FB Markrtplace that's in one's vicinity to pick up. If I ever need a smoker I'd look for a decent looking used one that has a good fitting/sealing door and get a back up element if the one with it is good or not.


----------



## ol curt (Jan 28, 2020)

dr k said:


> I haven't used it but a Mes tester on FB mentioned that the first setting on the independent chip/chunk burner is for chips and settings 2-5 are for chunks. His 440 burner caught on fire his first smoke I believe with chips. MB had a good thing going with the Gen1 and 2.5 and then got ahead of themselves with hybrid models that look like the Gen 1 outside and 2.5 inside etc., then the bluetooth range is unacceptable and different shapes of BT smoker windows and then bought out Smoke Hollow and maybe another Co. And then the lowe's Mes 30 dual top exhaust with broiler element and now the 430 and 440 like the Lowe's but with independent chip/chunk burner with optional broiler element and rotisserie. They have a pellet pooper smoker at Sam's that leaks smoke like a sieve and the charcoal 560 elec fan powered gravity feed but haven't perfected anything and make the consumer repair brand new smokers out of the box to the point you can't get a reply from them sometimes for weeks. Their mission now lacks integrity. If you can get a used Gen 2.5 and do the rewire for a PID controller you've got a better oven than the one in your kitchen up to 275°. You can unplug the PID and sensor and bring in the controller when not using it, out of the elements and humidity. All you need from MB is an insulated Mes  box, door and element. Get an Amnps pellet tray with or without the mailbox mod. MB has the poor bastards on a Mes FB page buying new smokers everyother year because they are  considered dead and the people are actually doing what MB commands, whereby here on SMF members are getting Mes owners to stop buying unperfected crap from MB by bypassing the OEM electronics. I see a lot of  used Mes smokers on FB Markrtplace that's in one's vicinity to pick up. If I ever need a smoker I'd look for a decent looking used one that has a good fitting/sealing door and get a back up element if the one with it is good or not.


Thanks for that advice. I sold a 22” Weber bullet to buy a MB. I’m getting older and it was difficult to lift the barrel off the22 to load it. I was quite disappointed with the MB I bought. Uneven temps, low smoke and a controller that shows temps higher than actual read from a known good digital thermometer. I’m not sure I can figure a pid out but may have to try. I once owned a pellet smoker and just didn’t like the oil flavor from the pellets. I’ll have to make a choice... sell a once used electric smoker and buy a 18” Weber or keep the MB and learn to work with it.


----------



## ol curt (Jan 28, 2020)

ol curt said:


> Thanks for that advice. I sold a 22” Weber bullet to buy a MB. I’m getting older and it was difficult to lift the barrel off the22 to load it. I was quite disappointed with the MB I bought. Uneven temps, low smoke and a controller that shows temps higher than actual read from a known good digital thermometer. I’m not sure I can figure a pid out but may have to try. I once owned a pellet smoker and just didn’t like the oil flavor from the pellets. I’ll have to make a choice... sell a once used electric smoker and buy a 18” Weber or keep the MB and learn to work with it.


I should also have noted I can barely read the dimly lit display. I wrote MB three days ago and thought I’d hear from them, but crickets so far.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 28, 2020)

ol curt said:


> I’ll have to make a choice... sell a once used electric smoker and buy a 18” Weber or keep the MB and learn to work with it.


I have a gen 1 30 I bought in 2013 .  Not real happy at first , today I'd hate to be without it .  I did the Auber controller  and re wire with help from tallbm and others . Made it into a awesome smoker .  I did use mine , stock for  4 years or so , without issue . You just need to understand what to expect .  Take some time to learn it and look into the controller switch  over .


----------



## dr k (Jan 29, 2020)

ol curt said:


> I should also have noted I can barely read the dimly lit display. I wrote MB three days ago and thought I’d hear from them, but crickets so far.


If you messenger MB on their FB page, that is the fastest response.


----------



## Khrakk (Jan 30, 2020)

ol curt said:


> Thanks for that advice. I sold a 22” Weber bullet to buy a MB. I’m getting older and it was difficult to lift the barrel off the22 to load it. I was quite disappointed with the MB I bought. Uneven temps, low smoke and a controller that shows temps higher than actual read from a known good digital thermometer. I’m not sure I can figure a pid out but may have to try. I once owned a pellet smoker and just didn’t like the oil flavor from the pellets. I’ll have to make a choice... sell a once used electric smoker and buy a 18” Weber or keep the MB and learn to work with it.



I was initially disappointed with the amount of smoke I got from my MES.  I added the amaz-n-smoking tube after recommendation from my smoking forum buds, and I've been quite happy with it.  Temperature swings dont bother me much, but I've never independently measured it.  The tube changed my MB smoking dynamics for the better.  With the tube, I pretty much set the temperature, get the tube going then it's on autopilot. 

I wish you luck because I know it is frustrating.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 30, 2020)

Khrakk said:


> I was initially disappointed with the amount of smoke I got from my MES.  I added the amaz-n-smoking tube after recommendation from my smoking forum buds, and I've been quite happy with it.  Temperature swings dont bother me much, but I've never independently measured it.  The tube changed my MB smoking dynamics for the better.  With the tube, I pretty much set the temperature, get the tube going then it's on autopilot.
> 
> I wish you luck because I know it is frustrating.




I had trouble with the Tube putting out too much Smoke.
Been having Perfect service with the Tray "AMNPS" for 9 years now.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 30, 2020)

mama's smoke said:


> I just purchased the MES with bluetooth and broiler.  Seemed like a good idea at the time.  Does anyone have experience with this smoker?  Seems like a it would work for chicken leg quarters, ribs and a few other things I finish on the grill.




I read about something like that one coming up---Back about 2 years ago, but I never saw one.
It think it was something like a Model #440???

Bear


----------



## dr k (Feb 1, 2020)

ol curt said:


> I should also have noted I can barely read the dimly lit display. I wrote MB three days ago and thought I’d hear from them, but crickets so far.


Some said the Lowe's dual exhaust controller is hard to read because of the angle. If you have this one try different angles
One guy brings his inside in between smokes and mounted it on wood at a better viewing angle.


----------

